# Powerful (over 2400 GPH) and silent water pump, possible thing ?



## pominator (Jun 14, 2007)

----------


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

pushing that much water hmm. Might be able to build a box for it eh? lined with dynomat and have a vent screen in side for venting?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Just curious, what's this project you're doing? I'm intrigued. lol


----------



## pominator (Jun 14, 2007)

----------


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i bet if i have enough beers it'll all make sense


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

http://realmagick.com/articles/46/2146.html

You might try an external pump rather than a submersible - something along the lines of an Iwaki or sequence dart pump


----------



## pominator (Jun 14, 2007)

----------


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Laguna Max-Flo 2900. Great pump and really quiet.


----------

